# Formula alternative for baby Cockatiels?



## kapreski (Jun 28, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I'm the father of two lovely 4 weeks old cockatiel chicks called Lemon and Yugi and I really need your help.
I have been feeding my babies Kiki Chicks Formula for the last few weeks and things are great, the only problem is that I'm ruining low on Formula and I couldn't find any pet store selling chick-specific food where I live.. (we have different kind of pet store here).
I thought about ordering something from Amazon but the order takes between 8 and 14 days to arrive (I'm not residing in the US) 
so I need a solution during the arrival of the order (about 8~12 days)/.
I did some research and came across a story of a guy who fed his chicks Cerelac (the human babies food) but I don't know.. I don't want to gamble, not with their lives..
any help will be appreciated.
~Sam


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

baby food will do for a feeding or 2 in a pinch but not long term, do You have pellets?? You can soak them soft then blend them to get a soft formula, make sure they are not to thick or to runny and feed them for a few days. You can also add in some pureed veggies or baby food veggies as well. No salt, sugar or anything else, just pure veggies, beans, peas, carrots, squash, sweet potatoes etc.


----------



## kapreski (Jun 28, 2016)

yes we have commercial yellow brand-less pellets , I feed em to my Bulbul, are those okay for couple of days?

as for fresh food I used to mix the formula with canned baby fruit mix called Bledina (60% apple, pineapple, peach, pear) to help them digest better it says on the bottle gluten free and no sugar


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

kapreski said:


> yes we have commercial yellow brand-less pellets , I feed em to my Bulbul, are those okay for couple of days?
> 
> as for fresh food I used to mix the formula with canned baby fruit mix called Bledina (60% apple, pineapple, peach, pear) to help them digest better it says on the bottle gluten free and no sugar


Yes I think the blended pellets are better than human baby food, it has a better blend of vitamins. As far as the fruit goes I cannot advise, I was always told no fruit due to the natural sugar content of fruit, the exception being papaya which helps crops empty. I always used veggies.


----------



## kapreski (Jun 28, 2016)

thank you so much for your help, 
tomorrow I'll grab some fresh veggies, steam them, blend them until they become cream-like soft and feed the mix while it's still warm, correct? just one question, can I add some boiled egg to the mix? what's the percentage?
also no more fruit sauce for their butts


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

You are quite welcome, I am not sure about the egg, can you not get baby food veggies? If not then yes steamed soft and blended smooth fed at 104*f


----------

